# What is your daily schedule with your dog?



## dustybottoms (Sep 5, 2009)

Just out of curiousity, I'd love to hear how you manage your work schedule with your dog.

A little bit of background. Winston, our 9 and half month old GR seems to be right in the middle of his teenage years. He always seems to want to go outside (tough because we live in a townhouse, for now- seriously shopping for a house with land so that we can get a second GR), he always wants to play, and he rarely sleeps during the day. 

That being said, I'd love to hear how everyone handles their GR. I would love it if he slept a bit so that I could get some work done (I work from home, thank goodness)


Thanks!


----------



## max935 (Jul 28, 2009)

Jesse is 5.5 months so not quite at that high energy level continuously yet. Generally she's home by herself about 3-4 days per week and myself or my husband are home the other days. She gets 30mins run at the dog park in the morning then 45mins-1 hour at the dog park in the afternoon before a couple of brief training sessions in the evening. She is almost old enough now so that we can leave her at my sisters with their dog during the days we aren't home (they get along great but she has tended to get bowled over by the bigger dog until now!!). I sympathise with the no sleeping thing. Jess is slowly getting more and more energy and is starting to sleep alot less (probably does all her sleeping when we aren't here). I find that running around with the other dogs is the best way to tire her and she generally naps when we get home which means I get things done!!!


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Outside for duties at 6 am, in to follow me around while I get ready for work. (Maybe stalking is a more popular word) Breakfast at 7 am.

Follow me around till I leave at 7:45, then park their sweet butts in DH's home office till noon. He claims they sleep, but I think they play alot.

Noon I come home to take them for a four mile walk.

Afternoons sitting by the front door waiting for me or DH to get home.

Yeehaw, five oclock I am home to feed them, maybe another walk, maybe internet, maybe pile on the couch to watch TV.

Ahhh, the life of dogs. Puppies of course are a different story.


----------



## BC&MM (Feb 10, 2009)

Dakota is almost 6 months old. Every morning, she is up at 6 and gets a 20-30 minute walk around the block. Then as I am getting ready, we are playing fetching the other 30 minutes. She runs the hallway about 50 times in the morning. I come home at lunch and she goes to the bathroom. Then we play fetch for 10 minutes. The night is a repeat of the morning, but we also run her around the backyard. We did that in the mornings, but now it is too dark to see. Then on the weekends, one day is used to do something for her, outdoor mall, park, anything to burn energy.


----------



## Goody82 (Mar 28, 2009)

Scout is 7 months old and this is our routine - 
6am alarm clock goes off, Scout is snoring away, I press snooze
6:20am alarm clock goes off again and Scout starts to wake up
We go out so that she can pee and poop and walk around for about 15 minutes
6:45ish she has breakfast and I pack lunches
7am we do some training as we go upstairs so that I can get ready for work
7:15am Scout gets tired of watching me get ready for work and goes back to lay in bed with daddy
8:15-9 Follows daddy around the house while he gets ready for work and then goes in the crate when he leaves for work
10:30am dogwalker comes in and takes her to go to the bathroom and a little walk then back in the crate
2:30ish dogwalker comes in and takes her out again and plays
5-6pm get home from work and go for a short walk, eat dinner and relax
6-7pm go for a long walk or head to the park
10pm snuggling in bed to wake up and do the same thing again the next day!


----------

